# ******* Rita Machine!!!



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished my Rita Machine... Check it out!!! Thinking about making some and selling them for Christmas... What do you think?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I saw one of those a while back and told the guy if he could dress his up some, like you did, he probably could sell them faster then he could make them. pretty cool idea. good luck


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry but caint figure out what you are trying to sell. Is that picture sideways or someone laying under a machine ??. See some cask or igloos (round) whats that all about ??

Charlie


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I built two of those rita machines last year. Charlie, the rita machine is inside the wooden box. It consists of a igloo cooler, some pvc pipe and a garbage disposal. I didn't dress mine up like you did yours though. Very nice.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Put the margarita mix in the cooler.. comes out of the spout on the outside, similiar to a beer keg cooler.

That looks cool !!


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea it is a 5 gal igloo with a disposal attached... It comes out perfect... How much do you think one of these is worth dressed up the way i have it?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't know what it'd be worth, but I'm sure people would buy them up if reasonably priced.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Im in it for $180 I bet people would pay $250?


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll take one for sure..if that good looking blonde comes with it!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

DANG!!! You are not helping me here! Been wanting to make one for myself for a while. It'll have to wait another 6 months I guess bc ill be hunting every weekend. How long did it take you from start to finish?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall gotta be a bit more technical and splain how to attach a disposal to a 5 gallon container. How does all that work. Is the disposal somehow the mixer ? Does the margarita just come out the bottom by gravity flow ? Splain it a bit more for me. I understand its all in a nice box. 

Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Why you gotta have a machine for Margaritas on the rocks?? Or does the Garbage disposal have a way to freeze the margarita?? (doubtful)


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah this looks sweet but how do you control the mixture of ice and liquid into the disposal?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

It makes a frozen margarita. Cut ya a hole in the bottom of the cooler and mount the disposal. Run PVC from the disposal back into the igloo cooler and put a valve to get the margarita to your cup. Throw in ingredients and and ice, turn it on and let the party begin.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> It makes a frozen margarita. Cut ya a hole in the bottom of the cooler and mount the disposal. Run PVC from the disposal back into the igloo cooler and put a valve to get the margarita to your cup. Throw in ingredients and and ice, turn it on and let the party begin.


now it makes sense on how it works. cool deal.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> now it makes sense on how it works. cool deal.


 COOl! I get it now.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

So does the valve to get the margarita out go in the 5 gallon container or in the line going back to the container ? Another note, I see no disposal in the bottom of his 5 gal container. Someone draw a picture. I wanna make one of those things.

Charlie


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here you go Charlie.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats a little garbage disposal.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not a paint expert. lol You get the idea.


----------



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

alexander.zach said:


> Im in it for $180 I bet people would pay $250?


$250.00? Sure, problem is I could buy a real margarita machine for that price! LOL. Craftmanship looks great.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I understand now and thanks for the drawing. So it has to be turned on or running to get stuff out of the valve. I am sure I could build one (not including the cabinet or furniture) for way less than $100 bucks

Charlie


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> I understand now and thanks for the drawing. So it has to be turned on or running to get stuff out of the valve. I am sure I could build one (not including the cabinet or furniture) for way less than $100 bucks
> 
> Charlie


Im sure you could. But if it were me, I would buy a new disposal and cooler. Sure the $180 also includes all that comes in building the outer shell and all the beer he drank while making this. I know I always account for my beer in whatever I make. Its a must.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

btreybig

The beer is just a standard issue regarding projects. Now the tequila and mix during the testing of the machine could add up a bunch. I know someone in the plumbing business who has many disposals laying around (new) and I will find a new container. The little valve could be a problem. I guess a hose bib would work Ha

Charlie

;


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I understand now and thanks for the drawing. So it has to be turned on or running to get stuff out of the valve. I* am sure I could build one (not including the cabinet or furniture) for way less than $100 bucks*
> 
> Charlie


how? a new garbage disposal is $100. I sure wouldn't want to use a used one.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry been away but it took a couple hours to put together... The biggest road block I ran into was figuring out the PVC because the discharge is "1 1/2" and I wanted the spout to be "1/2" and I needed a Tee in there and had to do it all in a small area... I have seen them in the past were they run "1 1/2" pvc strait out with a pvc valve but the mix will come out to fast... 

This is a great project we made some ritas last night and it comes out great nice smooth and slushy... I think it is better then a blender and $1000 cheaper then a real deal rita machine... Also the mix last a long time in the jug, we made our mix at 5:30 and around 11 it was still good and slushy... 

Also to the person who said you could make one under $100, good luck because your invested $70 in a disposal and $25 for the igloo... There are 2 ways of doing it though there is a cheap way where you can just put it on a cheap stand then you could do it for $120ish or nice way which I choose and it was right at $180... 

Ill make anyone one but my time is not free so Ill charge $250 and I feel that is fair... PM me if you are intrested!!! I know you will enjoy it!!!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Rebs said:


> $250.00? Sure, problem is I could buy a real margarita machine for that price! LOL. Craftmanship looks great.


Not a 5 gallon margarita machine...


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Hell I'll pay $250. Bring it on!


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to know where to get real margarita machines for 250.00 Because I will go snag a few of them and rent them out. The homemade one looks good I am thinking about it will pm you about one.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, I gotta bite on this...
just how is this contraption better than a counter-top blender?
if the only answer is capacity, how often do yall make 5gal of frozen margaritas?


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Size is a big part but I think it makes a more slushier rita... But if your having a large group of people over and dont feel like making ritas 2 at a time this is perfect...

Also you make about 2-1/2 to 3 gal per mix... Cost me $35 to make a batch!!!


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Can you break it apart for cleaning?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am already wayyy ahead. I have a buddy who started one and never finished. I have a stainless disposal and a 5 gallon container coming for no cost. I have to find a little pull valve for the dispenser somewhere. 

Charlie


----------



## justafisherdude (Sep 16, 2009)

First off let me say very nice work , I have built one myself and I did not get that fancy. I do have the GD hidden in a box but the cooler is exposed. Also I have been told that it is better to run the return inside the cooler it wlii not melt as fast. I ran my return inside and I cant tell ya if there is any difference on the above stated I have only made one. I dont know how somebody could build one for less than 150 I bought a GD for 110 and that was one of the cheapest I could find (LOWES) I happen to have alot of the material around the house so I got out cheap 
I enjoyed doing this project but I do agree it makes alot and its really not feasible for 1 or 2 drinks. Its for larger gatherings and you can really serve the rita's 
I will try to post pics of mine to show yall what mine looks like but I promise you it aint as Pretty as this shown on the board.
You can google red neck Margarita machine and check out different ideas on these things
My only suggestion is dont buy the bagged ice go to Sonic and buy their crushed ice It sur blends alot better

See ya in da gumbo


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Cleaning is simple... 

Drain any rita left in the machine 
Put hot water in the igloo turn GD on then drain 
Then Put more hot water and alittle soap turn GD on then drain
Then wash one last time with water to remove the soap... 


Take 5 min...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the machine that I was given is new and never been used. It has a stainless disposal because the others rust and turn your ice red or rust colored. The mistake mine has is the dispenser valve is a plastic hose bib and not in the line from the disposal back to the container. The slush wont run out. I think the valve needs to be in the return line and switch to be on to pressure out the product. I will make that change soon. Sure a nice slush tho

Charlie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well the machine that I was given is new and never been used. It has a stainless disposal because the others rust and turn your ice red or rust colored. The mistake mine has is the dispenser valve is a plastic hose bib and not in the line from the disposal back to the container. The slush wont run out. I think the valve needs to be in the return line and switch to be on to pressure out the product. I will make that change soon. Sure a nice slush tho
> 
> Charlie


when's the real party test?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Would be perfect for any pontoon or boat with an inverter....


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I just hope that when I'm 73 like Charlie that I'm still building margarita machines and drinking beer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*here she is in all her glory.*

Will build a cabinet later (I think) Looks good like she is being a red neck and all.

Gordaflatsstalker

When you grow up I want you to be just like me.. always young and Aint gonna change.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Does that tee work well where you have it? I figure it would not work well there because your going to get the lights (Liquid), the heavies(slushy) are moving quick past the tee? But you have the right idea on the ******* part!!! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

alexander.zach

I will let you know tomorrow. We are making mango margaritas tomorrow. I am counting on that there will be a little pressure there to force out the product. May have to refine that.

Charlie


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

It should work. I reduced mine down to 3/4 and it shoots out so fast you can't open the valve all the way. Mango ritas sound good.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea let me know because it would be nice to move the spout up on it!!! I just figured it would not work as well... 

Mango ritas do sound good!!!:brew2:


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Mangoritas with a vanilla rum floater will have all the women thinking you are a God!


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds good... Im kinda impressed with the amount of hits I have receieved on this thread... 3700 people


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

She worked great. The mango margaritas were fine.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks good... Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding the valve placement , I put it down low because I figured it would have the greatest pressure there because of the lift above the valve. It has plenty pressure and works great. I used a water heater valve because it open's and closes so easy.

Charlie


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive sold 4 Rita machines through this... There going as fast as I can make them PM me if you want one... Ill post new pictures soon... I made one with a stand that sits 5 ft tall so you dont have to put it on a table or anything it is really nice...

******* Rita Machine $250
******* Rita Machine w/ Stand $300


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a correction. I said the valve outlet on mine was for a water heater somehow. It is a water valve for a washing machine because it opens and closes very easy.

Charlie


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

Alot of people are placing orders... I will be making a couple more on Wed if you want one this week place your order now... 

Zach Alexander


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

*My machine*

I built one last Spring, but used a 1/2 hp disposal. I recommend at least 3/4 or 1hp because mine keeps tripping off and needs reset VERY often when trying to run it. I'll go get me a brand new 1hp Kenmore and put on there in place of the one I got and should eliminate that issue. Here are some pics of mine..

Dook


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Seems to me a bigger motor (more HP) is going to take more current to operate so probably will kick more breakers. You using heavy enough wire ??

Charlie


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Seems to me a bigger motor (more HP) is going to take more current to operate so probably will kick more breakers. You using heavy enough wire ??
> 
> Charlie


Yep Charlie, I got the I/E department at work to help me with my delimma. From what I gather, those motors aren't designed to run all the time chewing up "Buc-Ee's" type ice. I never tried using the pellet type ice as was suggested, but it may still get hot and trip. I figure I'd just go with a bigger motor and not worry about it.

Dook


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Who the He11 drinks a RED margarita?????


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Pathfinder said:


> Mangoritas with a vanilla rum floater will have all the women thinking you are a God!


Gonna need more info on this please.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We're going to attempt to make one tonight to have ready for the Needville Harvest Fest. Any and all tips/suggestions are greatly appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Magabite

Well I can testify that the things do work and work good. Just make sure you have a easy open valve placed in the return line back up to the top of the container. Caint use a small opening valve due to the slurry or ice stopping it up. I used a washing machine valve on mine and so far it has worked great. If the product begans to run slow just turn on the disposal and it will come out fine. Enjoy 

Charlie


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Charlie. Here's the prototype. The bucket is just temporary until we can build a frame and enclose it. Can't wait to do some QC on it tonight to make sure everything works alright. :cheers:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

When i saw this post this is what i thought yal were making...
I really like the ideas yal have come up with!

http://www.blenderblaster.com/blenderblaster/gxmodel.asp Its a 4 stroke!!! lmao


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Magabite

I hope you put the return line back to the top of the cooler. I caint see one but it mite be there..

Charlie


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We ran it back up thru the cooler. :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

shouldn't the valve be on the return line?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There's a T at the disposal outlet. The top branch goes back up into the cooler and the other end goes to the valve. We used a 3/4 HP disposal so there is plenty of circulation to send plenty of frozen concoction to the valve. Come try it out at the Needville Harvest Festival Friday night.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dis friday?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yessir.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ok. i'll go try it out.


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

*12 volt?*

Has anyone tried making one of these 12 volt so you could take it to the beach or hunting lease? Do you think a macerator pump would work?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

rjhiv said:


> Has anyone tried making one of these 12 volt so you could take it to the beach or hunting lease? Do you think a macerator pump would work?


 Just take a 12V to 110 converter and a handful of fuses just in case!


----------

